# That movie quote you use in everyday life



## thrsher (Nov 21, 2011)

we all do it, so what are they??

"you jew muthafucker you"

"the two uts....the two what??? two youths"


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 21, 2011)

"This time it's Personal"

"GO GREASE LIGHTNING! GO GREASE LIGHTNING!"

That's all really.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 21, 2011)

"Let the wookie win"

"dude, where's my car"

"daaamn, he ain't gonna be in "rushhour 3""

"I thought you guys invented the bloody language, but so far nobody seems to speak it"

"Solution presents itself"

"Not right now you don't"

and oh so many others.


----------



## Fionn (Nov 21, 2011)

anything from arnie!!!


----------



## GazPots (Nov 21, 2011)

SOOOOOOO many i can't possibly list them all. A lot are to do with the situation and their context will be lost here but i do love to bust em out. 

Especially when at least 1 person gets the joke.

General useage in everyday life.



Cod throwing knife/semtex/anyway you can get a stick/sticky pun in there useage.



Everyday usage (especially with accent). Skip to 24 seconds.


Use it when i nail throwing something usually. (not embedded due to specific start time)
CLICK ME

And the classic.....




, yes i know i'm a sad bastard.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 21, 2011)

I often quote Christopher Walken, and by quote I mean 'yah...ya know...s'crazy....wow!'.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 21, 2011)

"Same as always"

"I would like to raise a practical question at this point..."

"You should never underestimate the predictability of stupidity"

"I've worked with better, but not many. Thank you"

"How do you mean you lost him? It's not like he's a set of keys now isn't he?"

"Freeze you diseased rhinocerous pizzle!"

"Yeah, but they were all bad"

"Fine line between clever and stupid really"

"You silly fat bastard!"

Too many to list, and that's not mentioning anything from Simpsons, Married with Children, Seinfeld, Family Guy, American Dad, South Park either...


----------



## Thep (Nov 21, 2011)

"Don't tell me my business, devil woman"
"So much more room for activities"


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 21, 2011)

ah, I also use "ignorance is a bliss" a lot.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 22, 2011)

On a long enough time line, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2011)

"sooo about your tps cover sheets..."


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 22, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> "sooo about your tps cover sheets..."



Haha totally!

Also, "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?!"

"Somebody stole your battry. I say we go get the motherfucker."

"They've gone to plaid!" And pretty much every other line from Spaceballs.

And suffice it to say this thread will have no girls posting. Quoting movies is so definitely on the Y chromosome.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 22, 2011)

"I find your lack of xxxxxxxx disturbing."


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 22, 2011)

The entire film.


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 22, 2011)

do you like penicillin on your pizza?


----------



## thrsher (Nov 22, 2011)

so funny to see what people use....cracks me up

"whats the score here"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 22, 2011)

Anything from either of the Kill Bill films.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2011)

"I'll bury those cock-a-roaches!"

"I love weed. But not as much as I love pussy."

"Fuck you. Fuck you. Fuck you. Fuck yooooooouuuu. You're cool. And FUCK YOU! I'm out!"

"I'm the juggernaut, bitch!"


----------



## thrsher (Nov 22, 2011)

YOU FUCK ON ME


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh yea... And that crazy "ARRGGGH" noise that Arnold makes.


----------



## Necris (Nov 22, 2011)

"Motherfucker."


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 22, 2011)

+1 for Fight Club quotes.

Also:

"You ain't gat no styyyllee, muthafucka"

"Monkey's outta the bottle"

"Holy cock!"

"You killed by a Daewoo Lanos, muthafucka!"

/Pineapple Express

"English, motherfucker! Do you speak it?!" (Pulp Fiction)

"Take a big step back and, literally, FUCK your own face!" (Tropic Thunder)

"As long as you don't choose, everything remains possible." (Mr. Nobody)

"One gay beer for my gay friend, one normal beer for me because I am normal." (In Bruges)

"Fucking Bruges..." (In Bruges)

I often sing the entire song from "Repo: The Genetic Opera" about Zydrate, just because that movie is so ridiculous 

There's a lot more that I don't remember!


----------



## -42- (Nov 22, 2011)

"Don't push me dishwasher."

It's a John Wayne quote, though I can't name the movie.


----------



## ivancic1al (Nov 22, 2011)

Pretty much any Arnie quote, especially Kindergarten Cop lines. 

"I'm a cop you idiot!" to express frustration.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Nov 22, 2011)

"I fucking hate pikeys"
"djyou like dags?" 
"get to da choppa"

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy My brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon you"


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 22, 2011)

Anything from Step Brothers.

Or Johnny Dangerously. I call people 'bastages' all the time. Get's some strange looks.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 23, 2011)

Me and a guy from another division at my company always engage in the banter from American Psycho when we either have to call each other, or when we are in the same place.

"Where were you on the night Paul Allen disappeared?"

"I saw a musical called, _Oh Africa, Brave Africa_. It was a laugh riot." 

Some people know what we're quoting, and chuckle because they're hip to it and liked it. Other wonder what we're talking about, especially when we start talking about recent mergers and acquisitions. *laugh*

----

OMG, that "You gonna kill on me?" quote from earlier (well, the quote from the earler movie) was so absolutely bizarre. When I saw that, I was trying to figure out why I wasn't seeing anything where I expected to see something. The sequel answered that question in a most uncomfortable way.... *laugh*


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 23, 2011)

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## chimpinatux (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## thrsher (Nov 26, 2011)

i offended some jew with this thread


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 26, 2011)

thrsher said:


> i offended some jew with this thread



Really?


----------

